# Septic tanks



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I had a digital camera when I got a call that a sewer line was backing up a few years ago. Dug up the tank lid and there was the biggest tangle of roots I ever saw! I had to use a battery sawzall to cut through the roots into small blocks and then 2 of us had one hell of a struggle to get it out. The mat was about 1 foot thick!

Wonder how long she was having problems before she called for help?


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

I run into this alot on the outside of town where the roots have infested the inlet baffle and actually made a thin layer on top of the solids. One of the worst one's was a d-box that was solid with roots. I cut it out and set it on the ground and it looked like a perfect square lol.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> I run into this alot on the outside of town where the roots have infested the inlet baffle and actually made a thin layer on top of the solids. One of the worst one's was a d-box that was solid with roots. I cut it out and set it on the ground and it looked like a perfect square lol.


That would have made a cool picture.

Here are a few pics of roots that grew into a draintile and into the sump pit in the basement of the house. I have never seen anything like that before. 

They grew around the pump so much it was sticking the float up in the on position and suffocating the inlet. The pump finally burned up and stopped working.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Eww! Looks like some roots I found in a bored well once!


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

That must have been a nasty cleanup job in that pit.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks like money!


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

Gotta love roots.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Looks like money!


Cing Cing:thumbup:


----------

